# what yall think of my cycle



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 19, 2011)

hey guys i am new here and have not ran a cycle besides orals and prohormones in a long long time.but i have a order in of test e + eq.i am running beastdrol (aka superdrol) as a kick start.then was needing some help with doses.was thinking somthing like test 500mg a week,eq 400mg a week for 12 weeks.i have ai and clomid  and lots of otc stuff for pct.well flame away at me .


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

I suggest running HCG while on cycle as well.


----------



## Hell (Apr 19, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey guys i am new here and have not ran a cycle besides orals and prohormones in a long long time.but i have a order in of test e + eq.i am running beastdrol (aka superdrol) as a kick start.then was needing some help with doses.was thinking somthing like test 500mg a week,eq 400mg a week for 12 weeks.i have ai and clomid  and lots of otc stuff for pct.well flame away at me .



I have never run EQ but I know most say to run it @ 600mg for 12-16 weeks as it takes a long time to take effect. In reality all you need is the test @ 500mgs a week for your first real cycle. You will do well with just test. Save the eq for your second cycle so you can get more and run it properly.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 19, 2011)

Hell said:


> I have never run EQ but I know most say to run it @ 600mg for 12-16 weeks as it takes a long time to take effect. In reality all you need is the test @ 500mgs a week for your first real cycle. You will do well with just test. Save the eq for your second cycle so you can get more and run it properly.


 
^^ This ^^


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2011)

Hell said:


> I have never run EQ but I know most say to run it @ 600mg for 12-16 weeks as it takes a long time to take effect. In reality all you need is the test @ 500mgs a week for your first real cycle. You will do well with just test. Save the eq for your second cycle so you can get more and run it properly.



^^ this and make sure your diet is on point and you will live the gains Eq is a pain in the ass for a new guy.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 19, 2011)

I def enjoyed effects of EQ but then again I ran it at 600mg EW for 22 weeks.  Anything under 14-16 weeks would be a waste IMO.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 19, 2011)

well this not my first cycle i have run about 3 cycles of test +deca back in the day qv brand stuff was great.i got huge to  big really and thats what i am affraid of.i was told that a low dose of eq helps cut you up and helps not swell up quite as much as deca i loved deca and i really really need deca for my joints .but test +deca i put on to much weight i am a big guy.so any way i am going to try eq i have been told to keep the eq lower than the test is that right?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^ this and make sure your diet is on point and you will live the gains Eq is a pain in the ass for a new guy.


 can you please explain this i was told and read that eq was very mild on side effects if any at all so why would that be a pain in the ass for a new guy? and i know every body says eq takes a long time to kick in but surely i will see somthing from it sooner than 12 weeks or more right thats a long time for somthing to not do nothing at all.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kind of hard to give advice without your stats and goals. Not trying to flame...just saying


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 19, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I def enjoyed effects of EQ but then again I ran it at 600mg EW for 22 weeks. Anything under 14-16 weeks would be a waste IMO.


 what kind of effects did you get off eq and what was the rest of your cycle like.and if you where on multi of diffrent stuff how did you know what effects eq was giving you.sorry guys for all the question but i want to learn more.i am not new to the game by no means but still and all ways will have a lot to learn.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> can you please explain this i was told and read that eq was very mild on side effects if any at all so why would that be a pain in the ass for a new guy? and i know every body says eq takes a long time to kick in but surely i will see somthing from it sooner than 12 weeks or more right thats a long time for somthing to not do nothing at all.



For one it takes a long time to kick in. I thought it was your first cycle. Also at a low dose for a short time the effects are minimal like big bird said for it to be really effective you have to run it for atleast 16 weeks which for a new guy is a very long cycle. I guess I should have asked for your history first. Also if you don't want to blow up why use anything? Aas is used to gain size and strength if you just want to cut up fix your diet and hit the cardio.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 19, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what kind of effects did you get off eq and what was the rest of your cycle like.and if you where on multi of diffrent stuff how did you know what effects eq was giving you.sorry guys for all the question but i want to learn more.i am not new to the game by no means but still and all ways will have a lot to learn.


 
I ran EQ with Test and kickstarted with Dbol.  It was my first time using EQ so I was familiar with what to expect from the Test and DBol.  The first noticeable effect was severe annoying hunger pains after around weeks 3 or 4.  I couldn't eat enough to get full and/or stay full for very long.  In fact, my sleep was interrupted by hunger nearly every night.  Then, after about week 8 or so, my veins in my biceps and shoulders, etc got thicker and more noticeable from a distance (increased vascularity)and started to pulsate even on non-workout days.  The increase in vascularity was the main feature.  I'm sure my RBC (red blood cell count) was through the roof and unless I was hallucinating, my skin had somewhat of a reddish/brownish hue to it.  I didn't really mind though b/c Im fair-skinned by nature and it was almost as if I had been tanning on a regular basis.  My strength obviously increased - attributed to all compounds - but EQ probably helped me keep some of the strength gains.


----------



## sergio90 (Apr 19, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I ran EQ with Test and kickstarted with Dbol. It was my first time using EQ so I was familiar with what to expect from the Test and DBol. The first noticeable effect was severe annoying hunger pains after around weeks 3 or 4. I couldn't eat enough to get full and/or stay full for very long. In fact, my sleep was interrupted by hunger nearly every night. Then, after about week 8 or so, my veins in my biceps and shoulders, etc got thicker and more noticeable from a distance (increased vascularity)and started to pulsate even on non-workout days. The increase in vascularity was the main feature. I'm sure my RBC (red blood cell count) was through the roof and unless I was hallucinating, my skin had somewhat of a reddish/brownish hue to it. I didn't really mind though b/c Im fair-skinned by nature and it was almost as if I had been tanning on a regular basis. My strength obviously increased - attributed to all compounds - but EQ probably helped me keep some of the strength gains.


 
I dont mean to copy your post but thats how ı exactly felt wıth EQ the hunger never be able to get full and the wakeıng up at nıght to eat but the only dıfference through out the nıght ı was bashıng junk food and not proteın


----------



## BigBird (Apr 19, 2011)

sergio90 said:


> I dont mean to copy your post but thats how ı exactly felt wıth EQ the hunger never be able to get full and the wakeıng up at nıght to eat but the only dıfference through out the nıght ı was bashıng junk food and not proteın


 
No worries on the "copying".  After all, these are common sides/features of EQ so it's to be expected.  I wanted the junk food badly but I usually downed a protein shake with 2 TBSP of oilive oil just before bedtime to stave off the hunger for a good night's sleep.  Didn't always work though.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 19, 2011)

so if eq makes you eat like crazy why do so many people use it for cutting.i sure  hope i did not mess up by going with eq i am a big guy that can eat with out any help haha.and for the guy that said why dont i just diet and cardio really why did i not think of that i mean after 20 years.no not being a smart ass put i hate i mean i hate when people say that for some people you can diet and cardio all day and still need help.for people like me that there body do not loose fat.so what i planed is to use the gear to help keep and add muscle and keep strenght up while i diet and cardio  hard to where if for me with out gear i would  have to do so much dieting and cardio i would be loosing muscle.does that  make since.so my goal is to use the gear to help me add muscle while i diet and cardio to loose fat and hopefully keep bloat off me as best as possable i am hoping i choose a good thing in eq i know there is better stuff tren,winstrol etc but those are ruff side wise for me this being my first cyle in many many years.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> Kind of hard to give advice without your stats and goals. Not trying to flame...just saying


 my stats are i am 33 years old 15 years traning off and on.i am 5ft10inch 230-235ilbs arround 18% bf.i am a big guy with big muscle but i dont look good because i carry fat and do not loose fat easily at all even  with a perfect diet and cardio.and yes i know i need to do a more quote un quote cutting stack but a lot of those compunds are ruff with lots of sides and i have not ran real gear in close to 5 or maybe 8 years ago.lots of guys friends at my gym said for me to do a test +eq that eq helps cutt you up and makes you look vascular.i have done about 3 cycle in the past of test+deca i loved deca and it loved me but i blew up i was way way to big bloated water weight huge.so i am trying test+eq and and going to diet and do cardio and hope to control bloat.but now yall all got me scared i am going to eat the house douwn with eq and be 300  ilbs.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2011)

You don't sound very educated about what you are putting in your body. You should stop listening to your friends and do some proper research. The way your going you will just waste money and gear. This shit isn't for lazy people that don't want to put in work and just take a magic pill.


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think your going to notice much of a "cut" at 18% bf. Not trying to be Debbie downer, but the bf % needs to be closer to 10% imo.


----------



## ctheman (Apr 19, 2011)

Agree Minimum 12% & that's  pushing it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You don't sound very educated about what you are putting in your body. You should stop listening to your friends and do some proper research. The way your going you will just waste money and gear. This shit isn't for lazy people that don't want to put in work and just take a magic pill.


 why be a little bitch behind a key board.i am not lazy and i have forgot more than you know.that was not cool to say at all dude you dont know me and if you did you would not say that at all.you dont know one person that works as hard as me.i did not get 19 inch arms and can rep 315 ilbs on bench 25 reps with out working hard and squat close to 600ilbs for reps. i all so dead lift close to 700ilbs.thats when i am only on whey protien.i would like to know what makes a keyboard bully say some stupid shit like you just said to a 15 year vet.that played college football and has been a strenght coach.and you may know more about gear than me but thats because i am bussy busting ass in the gym while your trying to find a easy way.your right i dont need gear to get huge i am natrually huge i am needing gear to help me fine tune my all ready huge body bro.I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO KNOW WHY OR WHAT I SAID TO MAKE YOU ATTACK ME AND CALL ME LAZY.


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> why be a little bitch behind a key board.i am not lazy and i have forgot more than you know.that was not cool to say at all dude you dont know me and if you did you would not say that at all.you dont know one person that works as hard as me.i did not get 19 inch arms and can rep 315 ilbs on bench 25 reps with out working hard and squat close to 600ilbs for reps. i all so dead lift close to 700ilbs.thats when i am only on whey protien.i would like to know what makes a keyboard bully say some stupid shit like you just said to a 15 year vet.that played college football and has been a strenght coach.and you may know more about gear than me but thats because i am bussy busting ass in the gym while your trying to find a easy way.your right i dont need gear to get huge i am natrually huge i am needing gear to help me fine tune my all ready huge body bro.I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO KNOW WHY OR WHAT I SAID TO MAKE YOU ATTACK ME AND CALL ME LAZY.



Well ...doesn't sound like you need gear. Just stay natty. Gear is in no way an easy way out, majority of RESPONSIBLE users bust their ass on cycle. There are a lot of lazy people out there that just jump on a cycle without any knowledge or experience, so people jump and attack them. Just brush it off, arguments in a forum are pointless lol


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 20, 2011)

....


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> why be a little bitch behind a key board.i am not lazy and i have forgot more than you know.that was not cool to say at all dude you dont know me and if you did you would not say that at all.you dont know one person that works as hard as me.i did not get 19 inch arms and can rep 315 ilbs on bench 25 reps with out working hard and squat close to 600ilbs for reps. i all so dead lift close to 700ilbs.thats when i am only on whey protien.i would like to know what makes a keyboard bully say some stupid shit like you just said to a 15 year vet.that played college football and has been a strenght coach.and you may know more about gear than me but thats because i am bussy busting ass in the gym while your trying to find a easy way.your right i dont need gear to get huge i am natrually huge i am needing gear to help me fine tune my all ready huge body bro.I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO KNOW WHY OR WHAT I SAID TO MAKE YOU ATTACK ME AND CALL ME LAZY.


I ain't a little bitch bro my fucken pictures ate all over this thing you ask for advice then dont listen. You said you cant lose weight from diet and Cardio well you must be some kind of freak because that's how a body works if you did some studying with your huge body you would know that. If your a coach what the fuck do you teach your guys! How to get fat and do deadlifts. If your not willing to research the chemicals you are injecting then don't use them. It's dumbasses like you that come on here after doing a cycle of something that's totally not right for them and cry cause they got mo gains or gyno or there dick doesn't work. So before you fuck up YOUR HUGE BODY do some fucken reading BRO!!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

Also If you are 5'10 230 at a HUGE 18% in good shape you would be aroud A MASSIVE 205!!!! So chill out E Arnold!!


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## Himik (Apr 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Also If you are 5'10 230 at a HUGE 18% in good shape you would be aroud A MASSIVE 205!!!! So chill out E Arnold!!




 at E Arnold part


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea i seen your pics  and i am not imprsed at all i dont know my bf it was a guese but yes i am alot bigger than you and no i am not fat and i have never come here crying about a cyle i have done.i  have done 3 or 4 cycles and like i said i got to big for my taste i put on close to 60 ilbs and could not wear normal close had to be specilay bought or i had to cutt the sleves out my arms where 22 inches and my neck would not fit in the opening of t shirts.and i said that for some people everybody is diffrent i gain muscle very easily but do not loose fat easily i have a little fat i would like to loose.but i do not want to loose muscle while i am dieting and cardio thats where the gear can help.i just really do not understand why you wanted to attack me because you miss understood somthing you where wroung and i guese you are not man enough to say so .i really have no hard feelings toward you even thou you just attacked me for no reasone what so ever.and i have done my research.hey no big deal maybe you are haveing a bad day and you where just in the wroung no guestion about oh well shit happens it cool later bro.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Well ...doesn't sound like you need gear. Just stay natty. Gear is in no way an easy way out, majority of RESPONSIBLE users bust their ass on cycle. There are a lot of lazy people out there that just jump on a cycle without any knowledge or experience, so people jump and attack them. Just brush it off, arguments in a forum are pointless lol


 yea i should have just brushed it off but i am not lazy and i no my shit.i have been busting ass for 15 years.and need that extra push i am at my gentic limits.and yes i will be busting my ass while on this cycle just like all my other cyles.but i think if you guys was called out for no reasone because i am in the same leauge as you guys you would not just brush it off.i am not us to people talking to me like that i am the one in the gym everybody is following what i do what am i taking how do i get like you and all you know and to have this guy or kid attack me when i have been in the game hardcore for 15 years.just rubbed me the wroung way.IT IS ALL COOL HE WAS WROUNG I HAVE BEEN WROUNG THOUSANDS OF TIME NO BIG DEAL BUT I AM A BIG ENOUGH MAN TO SAY I WAS WROUNGH THATS THE DIFF.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

so what do you guys think my bf might be i am like i said 5ft 9 or 5ft10 arround 230-235ilbs 19inch arms big chest ,shoulders,back and legs.can see a six pack but there is a thin layer of fat but you can see them when i flex.i have been dieting and doing lots cardio and am douwn to my 36 inch jeans are fitting loose.i have been loosing fat and gaining muscle which is hard work for a vet.but i am hitting a platua where if i keep working this hard i am going to start loosing some muscle to loose this last bit of fat and thats what i want the gear to help with.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so what do you guys think my bf might be i am like i said 5ft 9 or 5ft10 arround 230-235ilbs 19inch arms big chest ,shoulders,back and legs.can see a six pack but there is a thin layer of fat but you can see them when i flex.i have been dieting and doing lots cardio and am douwn to my 36 inch jeans are fitting loose.i have been loosing fat and gaining muscle which is hard work for a vet.but i am hitting a platua where if i keep working this hard i am going to start loosing some muscle to loose this last bit of fat and thats what i want the gear to help with.



The only way to even guess would be to see a picture.


----------



## all4show (Apr 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> why be a little bitch behind a key board.i am not lazy and i have forgot more than you know.that was not cool to say at all dude you dont know me and if you did you would not say that at all.you dont know one person that works as hard as me.i did not get 19 inch arms and can rep 315 ilbs on bench 25 reps with out working hard and squat close to 600ilbs for reps. i all so dead lift close to 700ilbs.thats when i am only on whey protien.i would like to know what makes a keyboard bully say some stupid shit like you just said to a 15 year vet.that played college football and has been a strenght coach.and you may know more about gear than me but thats because i am bussy busting ass in the gym while your trying to find a easy way.your right i dont need gear to get huge i am natrually huge i am needing gear to help me fine tune my all ready huge body bro.I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO KNOW WHY OR WHAT I SAID TO MAKE YOU ATTACK ME AND CALL ME LAZY.




You can bench 315lbs 25 times?  That is pretty amazing.  Could you do that when you were playing football?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

Bigben is one amazing fellow he says he deads 700lbs the IPL record for the 220 weight class is 670lbs and he has 22 inch arms! There are only a handful of guys who have 22inch arms in the world! Wow this guy is unreal!! 315 for 25 reps is just his warm up no wonder every one follows you around you are one of the biggest strongest guys in the world! I apologize big man your right I should just shut up and listen!


----------



## all4show (Apr 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so what do you guys think my bf might be i am like i said 5ft 9 or 5ft10 arround 230-235ilbs 19inch arms big chest ,shoulders,back and legs.can see a six pack but there is a thin layer of fat but you can see them when i flex.i have been dieting and doing lots cardio and am douwn to my 36 inch jeans are fitting loose.i have been loosing fat and gaining muscle which is hard work for a vet.but i am hitting a platua where if i keep working this hard i am going to start loosing some muscle to loose this last bit of fat and thats what i want the gear to help with.



Bigben,

I think I have the same problem.  I am 45 years old, former football player.  Etc.  My strenth remains high in a lot of lifts and many are more than when I was 22 years old.  I have trained since I was 13 only took off more than a week a couple summers in my 20's.  I can still add muscle clean at my age.  two years ago, I did a prohormone and went from 260lbs up to 287 in about 5 weeks.  It was a little embarassing.  

I can get lean, but without drugs it would be a huge price.  I have tried dieting and it does not work very well.  I basically end up with a smaller version of myself.  I rather be big with a little fat than 225lbs and pretty lean.  

I think it also comes down to have you every been lean, really?  I think it make a difference.  If you were heavy as a kid or for a really long time, the chances of ever seeing your abs with out some serious comitment or help are thin.  

I persdonnally would think that you should go on a cutting cycle and try to gain little to no weight with a good diet and cardio, you could look great with out looking like a freak.


----------



## all4show (Apr 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Bigben is one amazing fellow he says he deads 700lbs the IPL record for the 220 weight class is 670lbs and he has 22 inch arms! There are only a handful of guys who have 22inch arms in the world! Wow this guy is unreal!! 315 for 25 reps is just his warm up no wonder every one follows you around you are one of the biggest strongest guys in the world! I apologize big man your right I should just shut up and listen!



Well you never know.  If he benches that well, I am guessing short arms. I did 315lb for a set of 11 as a jounior in college, I would consider myself a terrible bencher.  Usually good benchers can't pull, so 700 is impressive.  As far as the record that is a good point, I would think it would be higher.  The gym is always different that real records. I saw a guy do a double at 750lbs and he competed in 148lbs.  Which was 25lbs over the workld record squat at the time.  He missed the first one by a fraction of an inch and his workout partner was yelling he missed it.  He was so pissed he did another one and definately hit it.  Then he threw it off of his back.  All very impressive.  There is a guy at my gym in the 50's that used to bench in the 500's natural.  He saw all these guys tear pecks etc, so not he does a couple sets of 30 or more at 225.  Definately a good nfl combine score.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

yea man i stay stroung even when i am not working out for long periods of time.i can still bench crazy amount of weight i have won 6 state champs in weightlifting when i was in highscholl.some of those lifts i could do when i could not even drive yet crazy.but i really car more about looking ripped and cutt some of these guys are real insecure and care how stroungh they are i am at a age now where i dont have to prove any thing to anybody.and yea i know i need to a more cutting cylce but a lot of those compounds are harsh with lots of sides and i have not ran any reall gear in many years so i taught i would run a test base cycle and then after of course my cycle plus pct plus equale time off then maybe i could try some of the harser stuff next cyle like tren.winny etc.thanks it is nice to talk to a man on here and not these young kids that think they know it all all ready.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

all4show said:


> Well you never know.  If he benches that well, I am guessing short arms. I did 315lb for a set of 11 as a jounior in college, I would consider myself a terrible bencher.  Usually good benchers can't pull, so 700 is impressive.  As far as the record that is a good point, I would think it would be higher.  The gym is always different that real records. I saw a guy do a double at 750lbs and he competed in 148lbs.  Which was 25lbs over the workld record squat at the time.  He missed the first one by a fraction of an inch and his workout partner was yelling he missed it.  He was so pissed he did another one and definately hit it.  Then he threw it off of his back.  All very impressive.  There is a guy at my gym in the 50's that used to bench in the 500's natural.  He saw all these guys tear pecks etc, so not he does a couple sets of 30 or more at 225.  Definately a good nfl combine score.



I believe There are guys that can lift insane amounts but usually specialize in one lift so to do all these amazing feats of strength that would put him in an elite few. I would have read or heard of him in magazines or videos. I'm really just trying to mess with him for calling me a keyboard bully or whatever. I help anyone that asks and answer with research and trial and error. I really don't care about anyone's size or strength I'm a bodybuilder. That's my passion 
If I said something that touched a nerve oh well I'd rather be honest than feed some guy bullshit and see him get sick.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

all4show said:


> Well you never know. If he benches that well, I am guessing short arms. I did 315lb for a set of 11 as a jounior in college, I would consider myself a terrible bencher. Usually good benchers can't pull, so 700 is impressive. As far as the record that is a good point, I would think it would be higher. The gym is always different that real records. I saw a guy do a double at 750lbs and he competed in 148lbs. Which was 25lbs over the workld record squat at the time. He missed the first one by a fraction of an inch and his workout partner was yelling he missed it. He was so pissed he did another one and definately hit it. Then he threw it off of his back. All very impressive. There is a guy at my gym in the 50's that used to bench in the 500's natural. He saw all these guys tear pecks etc, so not he does a couple sets of 30 or more at 225. Definately a good nfl combine score.


 yea man i have short arms and tree stups as legs short legs too.i all most went to the nfl i was to short.i played football at middle tenn the blue radiers.a long time ago i am a old man now haha


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

Dude you are only 3 years older than me.


----------



## all4show (Apr 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I believe There are guys that can lift insane amounts but usually specialize in one lift so to do all these amazing feats of strength that would put him in an elite few. I would have read or heard of him in magazines or videos. I'm really just trying to mess with him for calling me a keyboard bully or whatever. I help anyone that asks and answer with research and trial and error. I really don't care about anyone's size or strength I'm a bodybuilder. That's my passion
> If I said something that touched a nerve oh well I'd rather be honest than feed some guy bullshit and see him get sick.



Yes, I definately believe the same thing about some guys and some lifts, it usually is one lift.  I have always been better at all around lifting.  I too, am beyond trying to be the strongest guy inthe gym and would like to consider myself more of a body builder.  I get bored with reps so I still lift heavy.


----------



## all4show (Apr 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea man i have short arms and tree stups as legs short legs too.i all most went to the nfl i was to short.i played football at middle tenn the blue radiers.a long time ago i am a old man now haha



You should get to 220lbs and break the dead lift record.  What position did you play?


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 20, 2011)

315x 25 reps is like a 600+ lb bench correct?? I apologize for sounding rude, but I just don't buy it. Maybe 450lbs and a 550lb deadlift. Even those stats are impressive. Just be honest and people will help ya out. If you are being honest with those stats then your a Greek God


----------



## all4show (Apr 20, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> 315x 25 reps is like a 600+ lb bench correct?? I apologize for sounding rude, but I just don't buy it. Maybe 450lbs and a 550lb deadlift. Even those stats are impressive. Just be honest and people will help ya out. If you are being honest with those stats then your a Greek God



I looked up the world record dead lift is 900lbs at 220lbs.  I think he meant natural is 700lbs.

550lbs? I dead lifted that natural at 205lbs as a lanky (6'1" college freshman football player.)


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

yea man we had many many people on my team that could do more than that me on in college all three lifts.i might not be able to do that many reps with on the bench was just making a point and yes you hit a nerve by calling me lazy, dumnass and all kind of other shit for no reasone just because i cant or wont sit here and type and tell you all that i know i am not a good typer or speller.but for the record i do know my shit and i have been working out since i was 8 years old.and i am natrually luckily stoungh as hell dont know why.i went to a large school and i was by far the stronghest person at the school by far by far i and that was in 7th grade and starting varisty.but i am by no means the stroungest or bads in the world and dont care to be.lets just drop the whole thing it was a mis understanding but i do understand that there  is a lot of dumn young punks and i may sound like one on here but that not the case just hard to show or explain what all you know with a keyboard for me anyways.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

and for the guy that asked i played middle linbacker and loved it.we won the stat championship my senior year.we played at the same field as alabama it was awesome three of the players i played against are in the nfl.man they could hitt.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

yea d-latsky lets forget about it i am cool.we are acting like were on clomid here.haha.i can not be mad at someone that has aronold in his avtar and does squats i tought i was the only one still did squats now days.what was this damn op even abought haha.


----------



## all4show (Apr 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea man we had many many people on my team that could do more than that me on in college all three lifts.i might not be able to do that many reps with on the bench was just making a point and yes you hit a nerve by calling me lazy, dumnass and all kind of other shit for no reasone just because i cant or wont sit here and type and tell you all that i know i am not a good typer or speller.but for the record i do know my shit and i have been working out since i was 8 years old.and i am natrually luckily stoungh as hell dont know why.i went to a large school and i was by far the stronghest person at the school by far by far i and that was in 7th grade and starting varisty.but i am by no means the stroungest or bads in the world and dont care to be.lets just drop the whole thing it was a mis understanding but i do understand that there  is a lot of dumn young punks and i may sound like one on here but that not the case just hard to show or explain what all you know with a keyboard for me anyways.



You started on vasity in 7th grade?  Amazing.


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 20, 2011)

7th grade and on Varsity! Any chance of a blockbuster movie in the future?


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> Yea i seen your pics  and i am not imprsed at all i dont know my bf it was a guese but yes i am alot bigger than you and no i am not fat and i have never come here crying about a cyle i have done.i  have done 3 or 4 cycles and like i said i got to big for my taste i put on close to 60 ilbs and could not wear normal close had to be specilay bought or i had to cutt the sleves out my arms where 22 inches and my neck would not fit in the opening of t shirts.and i said that for some people everybody is diffrent i gain muscle very easily but do not loose fat easily i have a little fat i would like to loose.but i do not want to loose muscle while i am dieting and cardio thats where the gear can help.i just really do not understand why you wanted to attack me because you miss understood somthing you where wroung and i guese you are not man enough to say so .i really have no hard feelings toward you even thou you just attacked me for no reasone what so ever.and i have done my research.hey no big deal maybe you are haveing a bad day and you where just in the wroung no guestion about oh well shit happens it cool later bro.


Ben I think your answer is in mostly your diet.  I put on fat easily too.  I found about a dozen foods that work really well for me and if I stick to them 90% of the time I can lean right out and I'm about 15 years older than you.  The foods are 

chicken breast
lean ground beef
talapia
tuna steak
whey protein
basmatti rice
potatoes
eggs
chedder cheese
Greek yogurt
broccoli
peas
peanut butter
olive oil

I eat 5 times a day at about 300-600 cals at a sitting. Protein is 200-300 g a day. Carbs are best under 250 g. Keep the protein and carbs around the same grams and the rest easily comes from the fats in olive oil eggs, chese and nuts.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> 7th grade and on Varsity! Any chance of a blockbuster movie in the future?


 no it is not that uncommon my daughter is starting on the softball team she is in 7th grade allso.the starter my 7th grade year broke his arm.so they moved me up from jr.but mainly i just had a lot of speed so that help and i had been playing middle linbacker since i was 8 years old at the same school.new all the plays blitz calls all that but it was mainly because the starting lb broke his arm right before the seasone was starting no movie about me i am afraid it would not be a good movie.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Ben I think your answer is in mostly your diet. I put on fat easily too. I found about a dozen foods that work really well for me and if I stick to them 90% of the time I can lean right out and I'm about 15 years older than you. The foods are
> 
> chicken breast
> lean ground beef
> ...


 yea i eat pretty clean as clean as i am going to.i do not get paid for what i look like so i am pretty happy with where i am at but i all ways want more.thanks for that list i like all most every thing on that list i will use that list.thanks


----------



## all4show (Apr 21, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> no it is not that uncommon my daughter is starting on the softball team she is in 7th grade allso.the starter my 7th grade year broke his arm.so they moved me up from jr.but mainly i just had a lot of speed so that help and i had been playing middle linbacker since i was 8 years old at the same school.new all the plays blitz calls all that but it was mainly because the starting lb broke his arm right before the seasone was starting no movie about me i am afraid it would not be a good movie.



How big a school?  I told my son that his goal should be to start on varsity as a sophmore.  He would have a real chance at a good scholarship then.


----------



## GETBIG11 (Apr 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I ain't a little bitch bro my fucken pictures ate all over this thing you ask for advice then dont listen. You said you cant lose weight from diet and Cardio well you must be some kind of freak because that's how a body works if you did some studying with your huge body you would know that. If your a coach what the fuck do you teach your guys! How to get fat and do deadlifts. If your not willing to research the chemicals you are injecting then don't use them. It's dumbasses like you that come on here after doing a cycle of something that's totally not right for them and cry cause they got mo gains or gyno or there dick doesn't work. So before you fuck up YOUR HUGE BODY do some fucken reading BRO!!



lmao


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sure the movie would set a record at the box office. wonder what they'd call it...Six years Varsity- The All American Story


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

all4show said:


> How big a school? I told my son that his goal should be to start on varsity as a sophmore. He would have a real chance at a good scholarship then.


 it was a 5a 6a is the biggest in the state.that is a good goal and i only played 5 years on varisty so i guese i would have been in 8th grade i workout with varist in 7th i guese.it been a while ago i graduated in 1996.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 21, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> my stats are i am 33 years old 15 years traning off and on.i am 5ft10inch 230-235ilbs arround 18% bf.


 
I thought you were 5'8 225 8% BF...isnt that what you said in naps forum?


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> I thought you were 5'8 225 8% BF...isnt that what you said in naps forum?



Didn't you know you can have different stats in different forums? I'm 6'5 330lb 4% bf in another forum


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 22, 2011)

you got the wroung guy buddy.i am not a member of naps forum what ever a nap is.i do like to take naps.


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 22, 2011)

how do you get 'too big'?


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 23, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> how do you get 'too big'?


 Maybe he is equating "big" with estrogen related bloat... or too big = too fat... sure he didnt mean too much muscle!


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 23, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> why be a little bitch behind a key board.i am not lazy and i have forgot more than you know.that was not cool to say at all dude you dont know me and if you did you would not say that at all.you dont know one person that works as hard as me.i did not get 19 inch arms and can rep 315 ilbs on bench 25 reps with out working hard and squat close to 600ilbs for reps. i all so dead lift close to 700ilbs.thats when i am only on whey protien.i would like to know what makes a keyboard bully say some stupid shit like you just said to a 15 year vet.that played college football and has been a strenght coach.and you may know more about gear than me but thats because i am bussy busting ass in the gym while your trying to find a easy way.your right i dont need gear to get huge i am natrually huge i am needing gear to help me fine tune my all ready huge body bro.I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO KNOW WHY OR WHAT I SAID TO MAKE YOU ATTACK ME AND CALL ME LAZY.



Damn. Lighten up Francis. No need to get all butt hurt. Did he touch a nerve? Fuck, you sound like a woman after being told she looks fat in a dress she is trying on. LOL


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

he man you late we let that go.so my stuff came in friday i have a guestion is it normal for z test e and eqipose to be clear like water.they look just alike allso both look just like water.and i did one cc of each and i have been really really sleepy and tired since.and have had a woody ever since all so.and all so it went in smoothe as hell and did not hurt.but later it has been sore as hell i mean i can barely walk it has been three days and it is still sore.


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 26, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> he man you late we let that go.so my stuff came in friday i have a guestion is it normal for z test e and eqipose to be clear like water.they look just alike allso both look just like water.and i did one cc of each and i have been really really sleepy and tired since.and have had a woody ever since all so.and all so it went in smoothe as hell and did not hurt.but later it has been sore as hell i mean i can barely walk it has been three days and it is still sore.



Clear...if it smells like bleach your f@cked. I highly doubt you'd get a woody after one dose  of test e.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 26, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Damn. *Lighten up Francis*. No need to get all butt hurt. Did he touch a nerve? Fuck, you sound like a woman after being told she looks fat in a dress she is trying on. LOL


 
STRIPES! Spoken by SSG Hulka.  An all-time classic!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Clear...if it smells like bleach your f@cked. I highly doubt you'd get a woody after one dose of test e.


 no it is not bleach it is gtg it is from z and i have pinned twice and yes i have had some major woody all ready his shit is some bad ass stuff for reall kick in quicker than what makes since i do not belive it my self crazy quick.for real


----------

